# Shimano Scimitar Warranty?



## Autco (Jul 2, 2008)

I've used a 7'6" spinning rod for the third and last time....caught a nice trout but the rod broke in two...right in half...anyone know what the warranty on these rods are? (at least I was able to hand line the fish to the boat).
Thanks,
Autco


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Strange...I have a few of these rods and have been catching monster redfish for years....never had a problem. Call or visit Shimano website...I have had other rods replaced by them. Will have to ship halves back to them...


----------



## Bantam1 (Jun 26, 2007)

The Scimitar rods are covered by a one year warranty. If the rod is less than one year old then you can send it in for warranty replacement. Send the rod along with a copy of your receipt to:

Shimano
attn Rod Warranty
1 Holland
Irvine, CA 92618


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

buy gloomis and you wont have that problem!!


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

If you bought it at Academy, they'll replace it. I have a couple of those that take all sorts of abuse and keep on working.


----------

